# Transferring your Handicap from present  club to new club ???



## nyckuk (Dec 16, 2021)

Just waiting on the paper work etc to join a new club 1st January.
Who deals with the handicap transfer my  old club or the new club.
Wasn't sure if i need to speak to the club secretary at my present club ??


----------



## 2blue (Dec 16, 2021)

nyckuk said:



			Just waiting on the paper work etc to join a new club 1st January.
Who deals with the handicap transfer my  old club or the new club.
Wasn't sure if i need to speak to the club secretary at my present club ??
		
Click to expand...

Both will be involved. Your new Club will request that they release you, so would be a good idea if you tell your old Club that you're leaving & where you're going.


----------



## rulefan (Dec 17, 2021)

I would suggest you pre-empt any timing issue and ask your current club sec to release you on your official leaving date.


----------



## wjemather (Dec 17, 2021)

Assuming both clubs are in the same jurisdiction (e.g. both in England, both in Wales, etc.), all that is required is for your new club to have your CDH number - they simply add you as a member on WHS and request a change of home club, which goes to your old club to approve - but it's always a good idea to advise your old club where you are going.

If the clubs are in different jurisdictions (e.g. one in Scotland, one in England) then you will need to provide your new club with a copy of your handicap record and you will get allocated a new CDH number.


----------



## nyckuk (Dec 17, 2021)

Thanks chaps 
both clubs are England golf and as it happens our club secretary is only part time and but plays at the club I’m moving to , so hopefully it will be straight forward


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 17, 2021)

Point to note, removing from the ISV does not necessarily mean they will automatically be removed from the WHS DB so if you know who is responsible at your old club end I would preempt the move and inform them and get them to knock you off the WHS at 5he same time as the ISV. They might not check the DB notifications every day.


----------

